# NC30-32: Best blushes for different make-up looks



## janwa09 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whenever I put on make-up, I am often confused as to what blush color I need to put to match a specific look...for daytime look what's the best blush? For smokey eyes, what are the best colors (e.g. peach, pink, coral, etc) to match?. etc...The only blush I have from MAC is margin, and more recently Northern Light MSF which I use as blush as well...any other colors you can recommend for my skintone?  And for what look will those blushes go well with?


----------



## anita22 (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm NC30 too. I think for a natural look, corals and peaches are the best match for olive skin (try a matte finish blush for the most natural look, such as Peaches or Pinch O'Peach - Peachykeen is also a nice one if you do want a little bit of shimmer). Alternatively, Blushbaby is a good matte neutral pink that will pretty much go with anything, day or night.

For other occasions, it depends on what other colours you are matching with... I think with cool grey and navy shadows you can't go wrong with a cool pink blush - try Dame or Mocha. I usually match greens/olives with warm bronze or gold tones - try Trace Gold layered over some bronzer (I have the MAC one in shade "Bronze"). Brown shadow looks nice with Fleur Power blush (warm coral pink), but as it's a neutral colour you can pretty much pair it with anything. If in serious doubt, keep warm colours with warm, and cool with cool, and keep cheeks and lips in the same colour family... But having said that there's no rules and you'll find what works for you eventually 

HTH!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 8, 2007)

OMG I totally struggle with this too!!!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm NC35.. MAC Plum Foolery and Nars Torrid blush both look great too


----------



## pahblov (Sep 21, 2007)

I use Fleurry blush with almost everything. If I have a more neutral eye look, I'll put a bit more on, and if I have a dramatic smokey, or a really colourful look, I'll only put on a little bit.


----------



## L0VELY (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm an NC30 as well, and I like Springsheen and Blushbaby


----------



## me_jelly (Sep 21, 2007)

For your skintone I would recommend the following (one rec for each color family):

Blushbaby (VERY versatile healthy flush, it's a subtle neutral pink that's pretty much foolproof - great with more heavy eyes or just a day look - I use this a lot when I want a more neutral cheek esp with dark smokeys)

Dame (this is a cute, more cool-toned pink blush - it gives a very innocent/cute glow to your cheeks, great for everyday)

Gingerly (VERY versatile again, it really gives you a healthy glow - it's a subtle bronzy peach (doesn't make you look dirty!) that's great for everday looks, with warm-toned shadows or smokey eyes)

Melba (great matte coral color, great for someone of your color - is quite pigmented, but can definitely be applied with a light hand with you want just a hint of color)

Breath of plum (really great rosy-plum color, great for evening, especially to add a pop of subtle color for red lip nights)

Note that all the colors I recommended are without any shimmer (partly because I'm really oily, but also because I think matte colors give me more of a natural flush).

With regards to what colors to pair with the rest of your look...I usually use bronzy/peach/coral blushes with warm-toned shadows, pink blushes with more cool-toned shadows, usually more neutral bronzy/plummy blushes for red lips/neutral eyes...but there's no set rules, play and experiment until you find the perfect combo =)


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

Mac dollymix


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *me_jelly* 

 
_Dame (this is a cute, more cool-toned pink blush - it gives a very innocent/cute glow to your cheeks, great for everyday)_

 
Totally agree with this, Dame is my favourite blush right now. Really cute pink color. Can't get enough of it!


----------

